# cold weather gelling



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I found some info on this board and a lot on other non-Cruze boards about diesels in the winter. With nighttime temps dropping to the single digits (F) in the forecast I'm thinking about it a little more now. My main concern is if I drop the car off at the airport, parked outside mid-winter, for a week of temps on either side of 0 day a night. I've been putting in some Power Service and I believe with real cold snaps, Power Service suggest doubling up on the dose. If I follow all of that and fill up the tank in a region where this kind of cold is expected in the winter, should I have any trouble with gelling? I keep seeing many different answers around the web. I had a few people who are familiar with somewhat older pickups and large trucks tell me to put some kerosene in it, but I'm not even sure if that is allowed without voiding the warranty and it sounds like these engines and components are designed to work with maybe a somewhat gelled up system anyways (I never heard that, it's just how I, possibly incorrectly, am interpreting stuff).

Don't mean to beat this one even more, but I just can't seem to get a handle on what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I know very little about diesels, but I'm pretty sure the fuel sold in cold climates in the winter is treated and that modern diesel cars have a fuel heating system too. 

Any ways, I am pretty sure if they are for sale where I am (Toronto, ON) where we can see -40 for days on end during a bad winter, you will be just fine.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Excellent - thanks. The airport I usually leave my car at is Montreal so similar climate.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I grew up on a farm in northern Montana where the winter temps commonly dropped well below zero, sometimes for days a time, and our diesel engines outnumbered our gas ones probably 2:1. 

The best thing you can do if you're in a very cold climate is use #1 Diesel fuel. Most highway diesel is #2 diesel. #1 is thinner and has a much lower gel point than #2, which can gel as warm (oxymoron?) as 10 degrees Fahrenheit without treatment.

Most stations in the northern parts of the country will have #1 Diesel available in the winter. Sometimes they will have a blend available of perhaps 30/70 #1 to #2 Diesel.

The disadvantage is, #1 is more refined and less common, so it is usually more expensive, plus you will see a drop in mileage with #1.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#1 and kerosene are basically identical

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Add Anti Gel as I have posted on the Sticky . Power service aka Diesel Kleen found at walmart and any auto-part store.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Add Anti Gel as I have posted on the Sticky . Power service aka Diesel Kleen found at walmart and any auto-part store.


Diesel Kleen says nothing about anti gel in its description?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never used an anti-gel and have never had a problem. We've gotten below zero and my cars have sat outside for a week without being started. I've been driving diesels for years.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah Diesel Kleen is the summer stuff. It's the white bottle of Power Service that has the anti-gel in it. Says it's like blending to a 50/50 of 1 and 2. 

Also, Good to know about not using the anti-gel, diesel. I'll probably just use the winter Power Service as some insurance and stay away from the #1 for now. If I gel I'll know better for next time and use some #1.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not going to worry about it. I've read from other forum members that the Cruze TD doesn't have a problem starting in very cold temperatures as low as below zero. I am planning a trip to Cheyenne, WY this winter and it can get pretty cold there. I'm very confident my Cruze won't let me down.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

got my first diesel years ago and ended up with a gelled tank the first AM hundreds of miles from home. Wish I could blame the dealer fill tank, however I filled with the wrong diesel at the truck stop(number 2). The local chevy dealer towed the truck in, added some power service or equivalent and let the truck warm in the garage for 30 minutes. 

Never made that mistake twice. BTW plugging in the engine heater will do nothing for gelled fuel, it only warms the engine not the fuel lines and tank.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> I'm not going to worry about it. I've read from other forum members that the Cruze TD doesn't have a problem starting in very cold temperatures as low as below zero. I am planning a trip to Cheyenne, WY this winter and it can get pretty cold there. I'm very confident my Cruze won't let me down.


Which owners would that be, considering that model did not get to the market place until the second quarter of this year . 

You just might want to rethink your plans when visiting Wyoming .


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I honestly am not worried about it. 

Does the manual call for adding additives in the cold weather? I can't recall


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To heed or not to heed is the question .. you wil find out all on your own !


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> Which owners would that be, considering that model did not get to the market place until the second quarter of this year .
> 
> You just might want to rethink your plans when visiting Wyoming .


You own a newer diesel? Know someone who does? The newer diesels have no problems starting in below zero temperatures. It is not 1990 anymore.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> You own a newer diesel? Know someone who does? The newer diesels have no problems starting in below zero temperatures. It is not 1990 anymore.


I started 2 excavators, a tri-axle dump truck, back hoe, and skidster sitting in an open field overnight where it was 15 degress F with strong winds for a wind chill near zero this morning. They all started up without incident. No additives. All diesel. 

Like you said it's not 1990 anymore 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This why I get to call you guys Goofer Balls !
We are discussing sub zero temperatures ..



http://Tdiclub.com


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

For me adding additives are just a way to forget about gelling, take it this way, if the tank is gelled up I have to put the car in the garage and add some stuff anyway so the additive is 22$ and I'm good fo17fill ups,so If I lose a day of work because it gelled up it will cost me more than the 22$ invested to forget about it...imo


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

brian v said:


> This why I get to call you guys Goofer Balls !
> We are discussing sub zero temperatures ..
> 
> 
> ...


is -51f subzero enough for ya?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

boraz said:


> is -51f subzero enough for ya?


One would not attempt to think about urinating at that temp either !


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Why are you guys talking about how easy it starts in cold or how much improvement has been made since 1990? Unless your vehicle has an insulated, heated fuel system (including the tank and all lines), gelling is a totally separate issue unrelated to how good your car is. 

If your fuel gels, it doesn't matter how good your engine is, it will quit running. Also, gelled fuel or the resultant fuel starvation are not good for modern high pressure pumps and injection systems.

If I were going to be in sustained temps below 5 degrees Fahrenheit, I would not gamble with strait #2 diesel with no additives. I've been stranded before with gelled fuel.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I honestly am not worried about it.
> 
> Does the manual call for adding additives in the cold weather? I can't recall


I thought the manual says do not use additives in oil or fuel. I'd take a look. If the manual says no additives, then don't use them. If your fuel gels and damages your engine or injectors and the manual says no additives, GM will be paying for your repairs. Get your fuel from a reputable source that treats the fuel for winter

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I couldn't find anything in the manual about fuel additves for the diesel. I believe there was mention of gasoline additves, but nothing on diesels. I'm running the white bottle Power Service in mine along with some Soltron enzyme additive.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> I couldn't find anything in the manual about fuel additves for the diesel. I believe there was mention of gasoline additves, but nothing on diesels. I'm running the white bottle Power Service in mine along with some Soltron enzyme additive.


That is correct. I was mistaken. The manual states nothing about additives in diesel fuel. I have had the car parked outside in -5f temps overnight with no additives and it started and ran just fine. Like mentioned in this thread, use of regular #2 diesel would not be smart. Hopefully you get a winter blend as I am sure I get at my local stations. My Cruze diesel has spent a week outside in Canada right now with an average temp of probably -10f and wind chill values -20f to -40f. I used blended diesel the last time I filled up with just a splash of the power service. Check out my cold start video in another thread (also on YouTube). I've had no trouble up here in Canada except some slower starting in the morning

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

